# PSE Phenom



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone had the chance to actually shoot one? Care to comment. Sure look nice on paper.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

They look even better in peron A good friend of mine picked one up a couple of weeks ago, shoot hotwheels a pm and let him know Nuge sent ya.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I will. Thanks!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> They look even better in peron A good friend of mine picked one up a couple of weeks ago, shoot hotwheels a pm and let him know Nuge sent ya.


You mean he hasn't sold it yet?


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Have not shot one. I chose the new Supra Max, but I think the Phenom will be a huge seller this year. You get alot for the price.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

shot one last weekend,sweet draw cycle! This bow is a shooter!Great for 3D or spots and great price!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

For all of the non believers out there my stable is slowly changing I think!!!
First impression of this bow is awesome. Vertualy no hand shock holds great very easily tuned solid wall adjustable let off
Decent speed and it seems to shoot very well

First impression thumbs up!!!!
Tinker
Ps I bought it at the bow shop in Waterloo and want to say thanks to James for the service


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

awesome bow you will love it...... i even like the guy on the PSE pamphlet page for that bow


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

If you buy one does that mean you automatically shoot like the guy in the photo?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

it shoots pretty damn good....


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Crunch said:


> If you buy one does that mean you automatically shoot like the guy in the photo?


Pretty sure you could... with a bit of work...


Just a bit... :lie:


----------

